# New Integra Receivers



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Intergra intrduces new receivers tht are ready for prime time.


Two New Receivers From Integra: DTR-30.1 and DTR-20.1

July 5, 2009



Integra has introduced two mid-priced audio-video receivers designed to provide state-of-the-art home theater performance plus sophisticated integration with home automation systems. The new Integra DTR-30.1 and DTR-20.1 are, respectively, 7.2- and 5.2-channel, two-zone AV receivers designed for modern high-definition audio and video systems. In addition, the DTR-30.1 is the first Integra A/V receiver that incorporates the new Dolby ProLogic IIz which lets installers offer their clients engaging sonic ambience in three dimensions, not just two.

Both receivers use the latest HDMI 1.3a connection technologies with full support for 1080p video, Deep Color, x.v. Color, and high definition sound via Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. The Integra DTR-30.1 has six HDMI inputs, including a front-panel input, while the DTR-20.1 has four HDMI inputs. The DTR-30.1 also features Faroudja DCDi Edge™ based upscaling of all video sources to 1080i via the HDMI output. These receivers each deliver 90 Watts per channel of amplification into 8 Ohms, and include processing for every major digital audio format in use today, as well as a full suite of audio technologies from Audyssey.

"These new Integra receivers represent a great value for systems integrators and end users," said Keith Haas, Integra's Director of Sales. "They offer great sound and video performance at a reasonable price, and they offer outstanding second zone capabilities and home automation integration. Plus, as the first Dolby PLIIz-enabled products designed for custom installation, they give dealers a big step forward in the capabilities they offer their clients."

Each of the receivers feature Audyssey 2EQ automatic calibration system, which corrects each channel's output in both frequency and time domains based on measurements at three unique listening positions. Additional features include Audyssey Dynamic Volume technology, which optimizes the dynamic range of listening material at any listening level, and Audyssey Dynamic EQ, which corrects problems associated with reduced sound quality at low listening levels.

The Integra DTR-30.1 and DTR-20.1 each include a wide range of features specifically tailored to the needs of custom installers, including bi-directional RS-232 and Ethernet ports for third party control systems, three programmable 12-volt triggers, dual IR inputs, and three unique assignable IR code sets. They have extensive multizone / multisource features, including Zone 2 fixed and variable line outputs with independent Bass/Treble and balance controls. The DTR-30.1 also features the company's Powered Zone2 capability, which allows two of the unit's seven main amplifiers to be used for Zone 2 amplification while still enjoying 5.1-channel surround sound in the main zone. Additionally, these amplifier channels can be reconfigured for bi-amplification of the front left and right audio channels when used with compatible high-end speakers.
These Integra receivers are the first to use the company's new proprietary rear-panel universal port, which simplifies the connection of forthcoming add-on modules, such as an HD Radio Tuner and iPod Dock. Each receiver also uses the company's discrete-component Wide Range Amplifier Technology (WRAT), and features dual line-level subwoofer outputs.

For the majority of dealers, who also install these receivers in the customer's home, the DTR-30.1 and DTR-20.1 includes the ability to independently store custom settings, reducing setup and support times. An optional rack mount kit is available for applications where rack mounting is desirable.

The Integra DTR-30.1 and DTR-20.1 surround receivers are currently available at suggested retail prices of $800 and $600 each, respectively.
Keywords

Integra DTR-30.1, Integra DTS-20.1, AV receiver, HDMI receiver, Dolby TrueHD, DTS Master Audio, HDMI 1.3b


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks very tempting, I would love to hear if others have had first hand experience with them.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

First, nothing here is *by *HomeTheaterReview as it is all verbatim from the Onkyo press release.

Second, note that these AVRs have Audyssey's 2EQ which does not provide any EQ to the subwoofer channel.

FWIW.

Kal


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Mightywetfoot said:


> Looks very tempting, I would love to hear if others have had first hand experience with them.


When Integra came out with the DTC 9.8 preamp/processr, it did very well. The 9.8 provided all the necessary codecs and features needed, to enjoy a true HD surround sound experience. Also, and at a reasonable price point. The receivers seem to follow in the same mannner.

While the considered top dogs, Krell, Classe, Mark Levinson, no question, some of the best equipment made, all strugglig to get caught up.

That has always been an issue for me. Top of the line gear, that does not come complete with all you need. At those prces, there should never be a question if your unit is fully functional. But, thats a conversation for another day.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Now what I want to know is what do Integra receivers get you over Onkyo? Near as I can tell, Integra receivers are made by Onkyo. They are spec'd in the same manner, use the same marketing terms (for example they call their amps WRAT), have the same features, and so. Thus I strongly suspect Onkyo builds Integra gear.

That being the case, what does Integra get you, since it does seem to incur a bit of a price premium?


----------

